# Vintage 1970's Motobecane (Mirage) Road Bicycle On Ebay



## tomsjack (May 13, 2018)

*Vintage 1970's Motobecane (Mirage) Road Bicycle On Ebay*

*https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-1970s-Motobecane-Mirage-Road-Bicycle/221980294524?*


----------

